

Ask: do you offer this web prototyping tool? - arkitaip

I code my web site/app prototypes by hand in html/js/css and although I love the level of detail I've come to realize that it's a very slow and tedious process.<p>I'm therefore looking for a (set of) tool that helps be code prototypes faster. I need 100% control over html/js/css but I would like shortcuts such as:<p>* import jQuery or Twitter Bootstrap with their addons/plugins/libraries<p>* Ability to add images, favicons and other assets<p>jsFiddle is the closest thing I've found but it focuses more on debugging than prototyping. I would happily pay good money for this tool.<p>I've tried and will not use Azure, Flair Builder, Balsamic mockups, Pencil, Visio.
======
asgaroth
Something like this?

<http://foundation.zurb.com/>

~~~
arkitaip
Thank you for the suggestion but I'm looking for something more interactive.

